# Meteo-tsunami`s na Ibéria



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2019 às 16:27)

Iberia, as a coast prone to meteo-tsunami threat (at least 3 meteo-tsunamis hit the Iberian coast in the last 10 years) and holding the regional tsunami warning centre (Portuguese Institute for Ocean and Atmosphere - IPMA, Portugal), faces the challenge of integrating the meteo-tsunami in its alert strategy.
(...) past meteo-tsunamis, such as the June 2006, the July 2010 and the June 2011 events, will be studied with unprecedented details through analyses of all available atmospheric and oceanic data.

Rachid Omira


----------

